# Sticky  Aftermarket Parts



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey,
So recently on the boards I've seen alot of people ask, what part is that, or which body kit is that. Then someone posts a list with pictures of the body kits and still a few days go by and then someone asks waht body kits are out there for a sentra. I think a mod has to make one of those lists a sticky. Anyway here are pictures with parts. 
(I imagine this may be for cosmetic, because the bulk of the pictures will be cosmetic, but there will be other parts as well in the future, however all my parts are for B14's so thats why I posted here).
Anyone correct me if I'm wrong:

'shogun' style or 'extreme' depending on retailer:










95-97 style grill









98 style grill









99 style grill










Nis knacks stealth corners









nis knacks stealth projectors


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

crystal headlamps:









crystal corners









chrome projectors









nis knacks sunny chrome grill









z3 fenders









98 style bumper


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

factory headlights and turn signals









97 style bumper









GTR style kit









halo projectors









Importfan R33:


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Combat:









Drift:









Omega R33 front end:









Stillen Aero bumper:









99 headlights:









99 bumper:


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Some JDM:

Amber Corners:









Lucino Grill:









Factory bumper:


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Nis knacks HVAC:









Reverse EL:


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

Jt - evo style ::


----------



## motivational1 (Jul 15, 2002)

Xenon nose and Stillen side skirts


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I think you listed the Extreme as the Shogun.....


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hose techniques hose kit:









Hot Shot Header:









Hot Shot CAI:









FMAX turbo:









Hot Shot Turbo:


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Autopower Rollbar:









Autopower Rollcage:









B+M short shifter:









Axxis brake pads:









Centerforce clutch


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Eibach Sportlines:









Eibach Prokits:









Eibach Strut Bar:









H&R sport springs:









Ingen Intake:


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

JUN flywheel:









Jim Wolf Pop Charger:









Jim Wolf ECU:









Koni Shocks:









Progress Springs:


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Magnecor spark plug wires:









NGK spark plug wires:









Powerslot Rotors:









AD22VF brakes:









Courtesy front strut bar:









Courtesy rear bar:


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Progress Camber Kit:









Power Stop Brake Rotor:









Suspension Techniques Swaybar:


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Euro rears or 'altezza' style:









SE grey mesh center panel:









SE-L style tails:









Black (XE) center panel:









Carbon Fiber hood:


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Windshield washer lights:


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Phantom Grip limited slip:









motivtional engineering rear mounts:


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Chrome *SENTRA* Altezza










Gun Metal *SENTRA* Altezza


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

SE/SE-R OEM rims


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

KYB AGX shocks:









Stromung Exhaust:









Intrax springs:









AEM CAI:


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

*Time for my shine to time!*

All this stuff came off of my car




Twin canister muffler, very nice, very mellow











injen SRI in a 1.6L in my car 












VIS racing Z3 fenders... (For sale actually 250 shipped)










Front strut bar 1997 200sx SE










Rear Strut Bar 1997 200sx SE










Ult Performance grill Ult Performance 140 special W/mesh!! (featured with halo's)


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Here is another shot of the VIS Omega front bumper, Fiber Images Carbon Fiber hood, Nis-Knack chrome projectors, and Nis-Knacks clear turn signals.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

*newly made*

black housing altezza.










[email protected] if interested in price.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Torasport interior acrylic pieces (moulded):









Comes in these colors:
http://www.torasport.com/samples.htm


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Veneerz trim (non moulded):









Woodtrim trim (moulded and non-moulded):









Both come in an assortment of colors and materials.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Nissan Hats:









Side Markers OEM (ebay):

















Parking Sign:


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

aluminum bezel cover (speedhut.com):


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Stillen Rear Sway bar:


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*What about My rereleased C/F Grill?*

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=9644


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Here's another one I just saw....

BLACK(actual black) Angel Eye Projectors from Matrix Racing


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Nissan Sentra GTS bumper:


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Dashkits interior:


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2002)

Eibach Pro-Kit Spring Set 
Lowers: Avg Low 1.4"F 1.4"R










Eibach Sportline Spring Set 
Lowers: Avg Low 1.9"F 1.9"R










H&R Sport Spring Set 
Lowers: Avg Low 1.5"F 1.4"R










Eibach Recommended Align. Kit 
Lowers: Camber Degrees of Adjustment +/-1.0










Koni Special Shock Front and Rear


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2002)

KYB AGX Adj Front Left , KYB AGX Adj Front Right, KYB AGX Adjustable Rear 










Eibach Pro-Control Bar Kit 










KYB GR-2 Strut Front, KYB GR-2 Shock Rear 










KYB Strut & Shock Mount










all available at www.tirerack.com


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Custom Gauge Faces from www.Importintelligence.com


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Okay.....this SHOULD have just the PRODUCTS now. All of the ticky-tack-I-told-you-so BS is gone. JUST THE PRODUCTS now. If you want to complain about any of these products do it elsewhere.

The purpose of this thread is to inform everyone of the products, NOT BITCH ABOUT THEM!


----------



## lowridin23 (Jul 23, 2002)

Thanks for putting that up.


----------



## infrared (Aug 1, 2002)

lowridin23 said:


> *Thanks for putting that up. *


Yeah great looking out, I was looking for an alternative to Nisnacks (since they are sorta out of business) and you have given me a lot thankx Seth.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Storm Brakes:


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2003)

...octane front bumper off my car....and extreme side skirts


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Newly available Syndicate Grill....










For info contact [email protected]


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

ok well.. here are corrections that need to be made.. first of all..a lot of pictures could not be viewed at the begining of the post.. this just me? or is it the "img". second. HEY LUI you changed your avtar finally.. and your led washers are on here lol.. also Lui, your "Black Altezza's.. well.. ill talk to you later about those LOL" and now the corrections.........
No the extreme front bumper Cover was correct, and thats a HOT SHOT WAI, not a cold air, the "grey center panel for the back is Carbon Fiber(pretty sure), and thats the front end of the SE-L not the back.. lol..just given ya a hard time.. just thought i would bring that to some Posties attention.. thanks.. Travis


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

In response,
Unfortunately the 'old' posts I cannot edit since there is a time limit on editing posts. As for the pictures that are different than what the text says, the link picture was changed on its server. Meaning what used to be, big.jpg is still big.jpg only it is actually somethign small.

Seth


----------



## Hellspawn (Aug 26, 2002)

*JGTC Mirrors*

Check them out...










They want $650 for them on importfan.com...

...YEAH RIGHT!


----------



## VTEC_THIS (Oct 5, 2002)

Where can I find actual Projector lights? Not the matrix lights with the halo's!!!!!! The ones with the glass projector bulb!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

pretty hard to find. The company that made these (Nis-knacks) went out of business and they aren't made anymore. You may be lucky to find them on ebay of forsale in the classifieds sections.


----------



## Mecho1.6 (May 8, 2003)

hey are you the one who gets the parts for people ore can you tell me were to go to get some parts


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Eshai (Liuspeed) is the guy that can get all the parts, he just moved into a new place so he's waiting on some internet connection so he can be back online.


----------



## Mecho1.6 (May 8, 2003)

thanks what all do you have in your 97 i have a stock 96 ga16de


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

check my website in my sig (bottom of my post).


----------



## Mecho1.6 (May 8, 2003)

cool thanks


----------



## speedraser153 (Apr 26, 2003)

where can i get gauge pods


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

speedraser153 said:


> *where can i get gauge pods *


http://www.gaugepods.com/200sx.html


----------



## Mr.Barrie (Jun 12, 2003)

I have 91 intake and exaust cams for sale if anyone is looking for a SR20DE. I have them posted in the for sale section.


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2003)

will those cams work in my 98 sr20? i'm not sure but i believe there is a hi-port sr20 and a lo-port sr20, and i beleive mine is the lo-port and a 91 would have a hi-port engine, just wondering if someone could verify that these would or wouldn't work, and also wondered if installing cams would require an ecu swap. thanks.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

those would work and add around 5-7 whp


----------



## Island^View (Jun 22, 2003)

anybody know where i can get those el gauges from? they look bad ass and much better than the other crap i've been seeing. thanks


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

*EBAY* EBAY EBAY....and did I mention _EBAY_


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

KVR pads. (like the ones I use)


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\
Do like those alot? How's the dust?


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Check my discussion in the brakes area.

Seth


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

sethwas said:


> *Check my discussion in the brakes area.
> 
> Seth *


 which thread? I did a search for ur username in that area and I came up with 3 pages. is it the AD22VF thread?


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

The one that's "AD22VF is coming..."

Seth


----------



## UNISH25 (Aug 12, 2002)

Great thread guys! Good job!


----------



## 99SE-L (Aug 13, 2003)

10lb battery. Thought to add this for those interested in weight reduction or in saving space for turbo projects. Here's a Link to the SR20forum .


----------



## sentra3984 (Oct 21, 2003)

does anybody know where I can get some headers for my car.. It's a sentra 97 1.6.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

few pages up:

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&postid=54197#post54197


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

hotshot.com
mossyperformance.com


----------



## iroq (Feb 4, 2004)

sethwas said:


> Some JDM:
> 
> Amber Corners:
> 
> ...


you can get this stuff? if so, how much do you sell the grill for? can you get it in black?


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

iroq said:


> you can get this stuff? if so, how much do you sell the grill for? can you get it in black?


Liuspeedtuning.com has the Lucino grill..and it comes in black


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

A/C dash knobs (should be a fit):

http://www.stylinconcepts.com/parts.cfm/partfamilyid/1058/lc/pfst/key_word/knobs

http://www.stylinconcepts.com/parts...orderby=0&partfamilyid=1247&subcategoryid=127

http://www.stylinconcepts.com/parts...orderby=0&partfamilyid=1377&subcategoryid=127


----------



## DMT (Aug 18, 2003)

*hotshot*

hotshot intake


----------



## vinnie_febs (Apr 7, 2004)

I don’t see any CatBacks, is this not that important? I’m upgrading my exhaust system (98 sentra SE… SR20DE) from the headers (hotshot) to the muffler. Should I not worry about the Cat? If so where can I get one that will fit my car, I’ve looked everywhere and nothing

vinnie


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

vinnie_febs said:


> I don’t see any CatBacks, is this not that important? I’m upgrading my exhaust system (98 sentra SE… SR20DE) from the headers (hotshot) to the muffler. Should I not worry about the Cat? If so where can I get one that will fit my car, I’ve looked everywhere and nothing
> 
> vinnie


http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...tem=2472660134&category=33629&sspagename=WDVW

try it


----------



## vinnie_febs (Apr 7, 2004)

would the cat back for a 1998 200sx fit the 1998 sentra body? both with the same engine SR20DE.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

vinnie_febs said:


> would the cat back for a 1998 200sx fit the 1998 sentra body? both with the same engine SR20DE.


yes, but I'm not sure about how the O2 sensor will work in there. For the SR20, Greddy and Stromung are good brands.


----------



## nizzan4u2nv (Apr 14, 2004)

Yeah it will work 02 doesnt matter, its in the cat.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

More New stuff
(from jcwhitney):

TCsportline R33 bumper (new?)
REVolution body kit
random lowering springs
strut bars
shocks
camber kits
light up wings?
gas cap covers
C/F splitters/diffusers
nology wires
I love this:
CAI which looks like an intercooler


----------



## SKEEBODET (Dec 13, 2003)

http://www.cardomain.com/profile/discopotato200sx

i got a lot of aftermarket stuff..im still looking for any aftermarket parts for the engines' internals


----------

